# Tivo Mini Issues (looking for thoughts-am I wrong or is it a problem with the box



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello,
I am new to Tivo (have the Roamio Pro with 2 Minis,MoCa network) and am having some problems I think. Some issues I'm calling support for but there may be others where I'm just not using it correctly or I'm expecting something different. If I am not doing something correctly can you tell me (and how I may correct these):
-Accessing Web Apps: Whereas accessing apps from the Roamio is quick, accessing them from the Mini can be incredibly slow sometimes. Is this normal?
-On the Roamio,when I view the Tivo Central screen I can see the TV or recording I was watching in the window (top right). But when watching on the Mini there is nothing in the top right (ie can't watch the show I was watching). I can watch when in the guide screen so I don't understand why I can't do so in Tivo Central.
-IR/RF Remote: My Mini is just beside and slightly behind the TV. But when I use it sometimes it doesn't work, even when pointing at the TV.

Can anyone advise on these things? Thanks in advance. Adam


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, web apps are slower but shouldn't be that much slower. Mini doesn't have the window in the top right. Don't know why as I'm only a year old user. Also the old minis use IR the new ones use RF. What is the model number of your mini? TCDA93000 is RF


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

adamhochman said:


> -Accessing Web Apps: Whereas accessing apps from the Roamio is quick, accessing them from the Mini can be incredibly slow sometimes. Is this normal?


I'd vote 'No.' How's the performance watching Live TV or watching recorded HD shows on your Mini?

If using MoCA, you may want to report back with what your network settings list for your MoCA PHY data rates.



adamhochman said:


> -On the Roamio,when I view the Tivo Central screen I can see the TV or recording I was watching in the window (top right). But when watching on the Mini there is nothing in the top right (ie can't watch the show I was watching). I can watch when in the guide screen so I don't understand why I can't do so in Tivo Central.


Expected behavior. The "Video Window" is only available on the Mini when in the channel guide; unlike w/ the TiVo DVRs, it's not available anywhere under TiVo Central or its subscreens.



adamhochman said:


> -IR/RF Remote: My Mini is just beside and slightly behind the TV. But when I use it sometimes it doesn't work, even when pointing at the TV.


I've experienced similar behavior; my belief is that LCD TVs cause RF interference. I've had no problems since moving my Mini from just behind and on the left side of my 65" LCD, to the cabinet about 4 feet to the TV's left. Try moving the Mini around until you find a location that works for you, both for remote response and accessibility/aesthetics.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Other differences you'll come across when comparing your Mini experience to when you're on the Roamio...


You can't cycle through all the Roamio's tuners as you can when on the DVR. You can use the "Enter/Last" button to jump between two channels, but I believe the tuning happens on a single tuner allocated to the Mini, so you lose the buffer each time you jump between channels/programs.

You can only edit your "My Channels" and "Favorites" channel lists from the main DVR, not from the Minis.

You can only select your preferred "Video Providers" (streaming apps) from the DVR's UI -- though you'll need to configure authentication for each app, where needed, on each TiVo device. (don't ask me!)

_(there are more; these are just off the top of my head, trying to remember significant differences)
_


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Other differences you'll come across when comparing your Mini experience to when you're on the Roamio...
> 
> 
> You can only edit your "My Channels" and "Favorites" channel lists from the main DVR, not from the Minis.
> ...


Funny thing about the guide. You can change the guide from All, My Channels, and Favorites, but the guide display doesn't change. The changes do affect the channels up/down however. Minor issue and I was amazed to see this happen on a Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Funny thing about the guide. You can change the guide from All, My Channels, and Favorites, but the guide display doesn't change. The changes do affect the channels up/down however. Minor issue and I was amazed to see this happen on a Mini.


Is your Mini connected to a BOLT, or to a Roamio (or other)?

I ask because my Mini is correctly displaying just my "Favorites" channels, after switching via the *(A)* option button -- in both "Grid Guide" and "TiVo Live Guide" views. However, I noticed the behavior you're describing the other day when testing a Mini connected to a BOLT. (Or maybe it's a defect in the BOLT-related software update pushed to the Minis, so it would affect any Mini thus updated?)


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Funny thing about the guide. You can change the guide from All, My Channels, and Favorites, but the guide display doesn't change. The changes do affect the channels up/down however. Minor issue and I was amazed to see this happen on a Mini.


Interestingly, if you use a guide filter, the results respect the set channel range.

So, this must be a bug in the full guide (that we should report)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

solutionsetc said:


> Interestingly, if you use a guide filter, the results respect the set channel range.
> 
> So, this must be a bug in the full guide (that we should report)


My Mini doesn't have a problem switching between "All", "My Channels" and "Favorites", whether using a filter or not.

S/W Version: 20.5.2a-01-6-A93
Host DVR: Roamio Pro

p.s. Probably should start a separate thread, as well.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> My Mini doesn't have a problem switching between "All", "My Channels" and "Favorites", whether using a filter or not.
> 
> S/W Version: 20.5.2a-01-6-A93
> Host DVR: Roamio Pro
> ...


S/W Version: 20.5.4.RC6-01-6-A93
Host DVR: Bolt


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Is your Mini connected to a BOLT, or to a Roamio (or other)?
> 
> I ask because my Mini is correctly displaying just my "Favorites" channels, after switching via the *(A)* option button -- in both "Grid Guide" and "TiVo Live Guide" views. However, I noticed the behavior you're describing the other day when testing a Mini connected to a BOLT. (Or maybe it's a defect in the BOLT-related software update pushed to the Minis, so it would affect any Mini thus updated?)


It's a Roamio 20.5.2a but I didn't find the problem. I was checking a problem from somebody else. I give it low priority since I also only display favorites and only use my Mini for a few hours a day. I find that channel surfing on a Mini to be a tad slow.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> My Mini doesn't have a problem switching between "All", "My Channels" and "Favorites", whether using a filter or not.
> 
> S/W Version: 20.5.2a-01-6-A93
> Host DVR: Roamio Pro
> ...


Separate thread started, *HERE*.


----------



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> I'd vote 'No.' How's the performance watching Live TV or watching recorded HD shows on your Mini?
> 
> If using MoCA, you may want to report back with what your network settings list for your MoCA PHY data rates.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses.
Watching TV and recorded shows on the Mini is fine so based on what others said, this slowness may be normal performance.

As for the RF issue, I'll try to move the box away from my LCD.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

I almost returned one of my Minis for the same reason (unresponsive RF remote) until I made sure that the remote was paired (light should flash yellow instead of red when pressing a button)..

Pairing also seems to randomly disappear sometimes, so it's worth checking..


----------



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

n0xlf said:


> I almost returned one of my Minis for the same reason (unresponsive RF remote) until I made sure that the remote was paired (light should flash yellow instead of red when pressing a button)..
> 
> Pairing also seems to randomly disappear sometimes, so it's worth checking..


It's weird that the remote is paired fine with my TV (ie responsive) but when using it for Tivo functions it doesn't work well. Saw somewhere that pressing Tivo button and D button was supposed to correct this but that didn't really work. I'm likely going to send the Mini back as it hasn't worked with other remotes.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Your TV is using IR and the Mini is using RF, so two different things.

Go to Settings & Messages / Settings / Remote & Devices / Remote Control Setup / Part 5: Remote control pairing.

Then press the back and TiVo buttons at the same time until the top light turns red.

That may fix your issue...


----------

